# Old military watches



## Glasgjohn (Feb 6, 2018)

First I would like to say hello just joined the forum .

Don' know if I'm posting in the right place but hopefully yes. Just got these watches along with my great uncles medals and was wondering if someone would be able to give me any info about them . Would love to lean more about them and him. And is there a way to post a photo of the watches . Any help would be great .


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome John.

Could be interesting.one of the easier ways to post photos is to just upload to something like postimg.org and then just copy and paste the "direct" link


----------



## Glasgjohn (Feb 6, 2018)

https://postimg.org/gallery/gso9tvzu/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Try searches on Google for "Colomby", and then things like Incabloc, basically anything on the dials or backs of the watches. The results will help you to closer date the watches - - for example the watch with Incabloc cannot be older than when Incabloc was patented/registered.

The "Broad Arrow" on the back of one of the watches means that one is/was a genuine issued watch. Nice enough little collection there. Welcome to the forum. Otheres may have more advice. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The one with the broad arrow on the back is a 1948 IWC mk11, and pretty rare. Dial has been replaced.

Foggy


----------



## Glasgjohn (Feb 6, 2018)

@Foggy could the dial been replaced while he was in the RAF. dont think he would have had it replaced himself .


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely old mementos, there are a few members here who can do a restoration, or guide you to a professional. IF you'd like to refurbish them.

You can post image links (not links to galleries or image pages, but the actual images) into the editor here. Or become a gallery member for a pittance and post pics here.

There's a sticky at the top of the forum on how to do either (images elsewhere or images here). Also a new member introduction section.


----------



## Glasgjohn (Feb 6, 2018)

https://postimg.org/gallery/1mjl8dbne/

It is an iwc mk 11 sn 1149931


----------



## Glasgjohn (Feb 6, 2018)

Done a register check and it's on the register as a calibre 89 from 1947.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Glasgjohn said:


> Done a register check and it's on the register as a calibre 89 from 1947.


 I have an old IWC with a cal89 movement inside, It's rought though, Needs a service to get rid of the rust yet strangely did keep time last time I had it out!!










John


----------

